# Straight bar



## Rustngrease (Dec 7, 2019)

I came across this guy today might do some trading for it, I would really appreciate any info on it. I only got a couple photos , more to come

Cheers


----------



## Rustngrease (Dec 7, 2019)

Rustngrease said:


> I came across this guy today might do some trading for it, I would really appreciate any info on it. I only got a couple photos , more to come
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...



What do you guys think,  50s or so I'm not as in tune with schwinn , looking t9 find a fare trade value.


----------



## John G04 (Dec 7, 2019)

I’d say its worth $500 if you want to keep it maybe a little more. Looks to be a 50’s hornet


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 7, 2019)

Pre 1953 D-12 with optional springer fork. Probably a 50-51.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 7, 2019)

yep  and early with the feather guard...maybe 48


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Dec 7, 2019)

And a prewar/early postwar accessory rack worth $75+. Nice original, I'd go for it.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 8, 2019)

Can we see a pic of the serial number please?


----------



## Rustngrease (Dec 8, 2019)

John G04 said:


> I’d say its worth $500 if you want to keep it maybe a little more. Looks to be a 50’s hornet



Thanks a bunch for your reply


----------



## Rustngrease (Dec 8, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> Can we see a pic of the serial number please?



I'll get numbers soon, and more pics


----------



## Rustngrease (Jan 18, 2020)

Got a couple more pics


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 18, 2020)

So you grabbed it? Serial was stamped on Oct. 28, 1950.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 18, 2020)

Tokeland? Was he always puffing on the peace pipe?  

*The town was named after Chief Toke, an Indian chief of the 19th century.  *


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 18, 2020)

Great bike and glad you got it! Rack not original, prewar universal type. Will clean up nice nicely!!


----------



## Rustngrease (Jan 24, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Tokeland? Was he always puffing on the peace pipe?
> 
> *The town was named after Chief Toke, an Indian chief of the 19th century.  *



Haha yes indeed


----------



## Rustngrease (Jan 24, 2020)

rollfaster said:


> Great bike and glad you got it! Rack not original, prewar universal type. Will clean up nice nicely!!



Still working out a trade, you know how these thing go


----------

